# Hilfe bei quiz gesucht



## HarryM (26. Mrz 2012)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin neu hier. Grüße an alle.
Auch bin ich neuer Benutzer des Namo WebEditor 9.
Ich wollte fragen ob mir jemand helfen könnte meine Vorstellungen bei einem Quiz umzusetzen? 
Auch weiss ich nicht ob ich hier überhaupt richtig bin.

Ich wollte folgendes quiz auf meiner webseite einbauen aber es funktioniert leider nicht... ich habe das so im Internet gefunden und weiss nicht wie ich es richtig zum laufen bringen soll. Es funktioniert im Firefox gar nicht und im Internet explorer nicht richtig.

Also zu meinem Vorhaben:

<script language='JavaScript'>
function antworten()
{
var answer;
answer = antwort.value;
if( answer =="2")
{
alert('Wow, wie bist Du nur da drauf gekommen?');
}
else
{
alert('Ja nee iss klar!');
}
}
</script>
<input type='radio' name='antwort' value="1">Pitt Brad<br>
<input type='radio' name='antwort' value="2">Mayer Harald<br>
<input type='radio' name='antwort' value="3">Cloney George<br>
<input type='button' value='prüfen' onClick='antworten()'>
<head>
<title>Kein Titel</title>

</head>

<body bgcolor="white" text="black" link="blue" vlink="purple" alink="red">
<p>&nbsp;</p>
</body> 

Könnte mir jemand helfen dabei?

Hier der Link zum gucken.

Kein Titel

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Harry


----------



## Landei (26. Mrz 2012)

Mit code-Tags bleibt die Formatierung erhalten. Keine Ahnung, ob es das ist, aber deine HTML-Seite ist ganz schön durcheinandergewürfelt. So sollte richtig sein:


```
<html>
<head>
 <title>Kein Titel</title>
 <script language='JavaScript'>
 function antworten()
 {
  var answer;
  answer = antwort.value;
  if( answer =="2")
  {
   alert('Wow, wie bist Du nur da drauf gekommen?');
  }
  else
  {
   alert('Ja nee iss klar!');
  }
 }
 </script>
</head>
<body bgcolor="white" text="black" link="blue" vlink="purple" alink="red">
 <input type='radio' name='antwort' value="1">Pitt Brad<br> 
 <input type='radio' name='antwort' value="2">Mayer Harald<br>
 <input type='radio' name='antwort' value="3">Cloney George<br>
 <input type='button' value='prüfen' onClick='antworten()'>

 <p>&nbsp;</p>
</body> 
</html>
```


----------



## HarryM (26. Mrz 2012)

Vielen Dank das Du reingeschaut hast erstmal.

Leider war es das aber nicht...

Im internet explorer wird bei allen Antworten die selbe Meldung ausgelöst... anstelle bei richtiger Beantwortung die andere Meldung...

Im  Firefox tut sich garnix...

ruß Harry


----------



## Landei (26. Mrz 2012)

Ist etwas komplizierter RadioBoxes abzufragen:


```
<html>
<head>
 <title>Kein Titel</title>
 <script language='JavaScript'>
 function getCheckedValue(radioObj) {
	if(!radioObj)
		return "";
	var radioLength = radioObj.length;
	if(radioLength == undefined)
		if(radioObj.checked)
			return radioObj.value;
		else
			return "";
	for(var i = 0; i < radioLength; i++) {
		if(radioObj[i].checked) {
			return radioObj[i].value;
		}
	}
	return "";
 }


 function antworten()
 {
  var answer = getCheckedValue(window.document.getElementsByName("antwort"))
  if( answer =="2")
  {
   alert('Wow, wie bist Du nur da drauf gekommen?');
  }
  else
  {
   alert('Ja nee iss klar!');
  }
 }
 </script>
</head>
<body bgcolor="white" text="black" link="blue" vlink="purple" alink="red">
 <input type='radio' name='antwort' value="1" checked>Pitt Brad<br> 
 <input type='radio' name='antwort' value="2">Mayer Harald<br>
 <input type='radio' name='antwort' value="3">Cloney George<br>
 <input type="button" value="prüfen" onclick="antworten();">
 <p>&nbsp;</p>
</body> 
</html>
```

Das funktioniert jedenfalls unter FireFox.


----------



## HarryM (26. Mrz 2012)

Keine Ahnung was Du da gemacht hast... aber es Funktioniert!! :toll::applaus::applaus:

Hab es gleich eingebaut... jetzt geht es weiter mit meiner Seite.

Über mich

Ich erstelle das so gut ich kann mit dem Namo Webeditor 9

Ich hab da noch ab und an Fragen kann ich hier weiter fragen auch wenn es nicht nur um Java geht??

Vielen Dank aber jetzt schon!


Harry


----------



## Landei (26. Mrz 2012)

Ja sicher, aber ich bin auch nicht der große JavaScript/HTML-Experte. 

Im Prinzip findest du alle wichtigen Informationen hier (wenn man auch manchmal etwas suchen muss): SELFHTML 8.1.2 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen)


----------

